# CU320 und S120 an Doppelachsmodul synchron im Verhältnisgleichlauf



## Ralle (5 Mai 2012)

1. Ich habe eine CU320 und ein Doppelachmodul mit 2 Asynchronmotoren. Diese sollen synchron laufen können, mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten, eine Achse ist ein Band, die andere Achse ein Rundtisch. Bei Siemens habe ich einen Beitrag gefunden (leider ohne die zugehörige Beispiel-Zip), in der ein Gleichlauf realisiert wurde ohne DDC, aber das wurde über gleiche Sollwerte geregelt und war nicht wirklich synchron. Normalerweise müsste man doch wohl eine Simotion oder eine S7T einsetzen oder irre ich mich da? Geht es auch nur mit der CU320 und einer SPS via Profibus?

2. Wo finde ich die Infos zu den Telegrammen, die ich bei den Sinamics zur Kommunikation mit der S7 verwende, welches Dokument ist da zu empfehlen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2012)

zu 2. Gestern noch im FAQ entdeckt, vlt hilft es ein wenig http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/49515414


----------



## zako (5 Mai 2012)

Hallo Ralle,
ich denke es wird da den Winkelgleichlauf mit EPos "synchroner Start" gemeint. Nachdem der S120 ein Multiachssystem ist, werden alle Antriebe konsistent zueinander gerechnet. Wenn nun gleiche Sollwerte vorgegeben werden und dann das Startkommando für beide Achsen gleichzeitig vorgegeben werden, laufen die Achsen
 somit synchron. Wichtig dabei ist, dass man beim Positionieren nicht relativ positioniert sondern absolut. Wie sieht das z.B. bei einen Rundtisch mit Band aus?
Bsp.: Der Rundtisch wird in 360° = 360000 Milligrad = 360000LU aufgelöst.
Zum Band: Eine Lastumdrehung sind z.B. (ich mache es mal einfach) 360mm. Da löst man 1mm=1000LU auf, also eine Lastumdrehung = 360000µm = 360000LU.
Also was passiert jetzt, wenn  nun bei gleichen Beschleunigungsrampen, Geschwindigkeitswerte gewählt werden und die beiden EPos- Achsen gleichzeitig gestartet werden?
Während die Rundachse einmal dreht, macht das Band auch genau eine Lastumdrehung, also 360mm.
Am besten mal Mechanik nennen - also Getriebefaktoren, Auflösung, Wie viel Weg macht das Band bei einer Lastumdrehung, ..
Für solche Anwendungen ist das genau das Richtige. SIMOTION / T-CPU nimmt man für "echte Motioncontrolapplikationen" z.B. bei Kurvenscheiben, Druckmarkenkorrektur usw.

PS.: Im Listenhandbuch (Funktionspläne) sind alle Telegramme dargestellt. Für den EPos empfiehlt sich Telegramm 111 und zur Kommunikation mit der SPS je nach Anwendung der FB283 - oder wenn nur zyklisch kommuniziert wird, einfach SFC14/15.


----------



## Ralle (6 Mai 2012)

Hallo zako,

ja danke erst einmal für deine Erklärung, genau so wie du es beschreibst, denke ich mir das auch und so ist das in der PDF, die ich erwähnte auch beschrieben.
Die Getriebe muß ich mir mal ansehen, die Faktoren sind nicht rund, mal nachrechnen. 
Wenn ich das richtig überblicke, kann es sein, dass das Ganze nochmals auf eine dritte Achse aufsynchronisiert werden soll. Dann wird es mit EPOS allein wohl nicht mehr funktionieren. Die Motore sind auch nicht von Siemens, asynchron mit an der Welle angeflanschtem Drehgeber. Da muß ich dann wohl bei der S120 Vector einstellen, oder? Na, das schau ich mit morgen mal genauer an.

Ich habe ähnliches einmal mit 3 Indradrive-Servos und einer MLD-SPS gemacht  (ähnlich TCPU), das war recht einfach, aber eben nicht Siemens... 

Für weitere Tips wäre ich allen Mitlesern dankbar.


----------



## zako (6 Mai 2012)

Hallo Ralle,
zunächst mal zum Asynchronmotor:
Du wirst die Hauptvorteile des Vectors hier nicht brauchen - also kannst auch den SERVO  nehmen (hier brauchst keine erhöhte Drehmomentgenauigkeit und irgendwelche Beobachtermodelle aus dem Stillstand heraus etc.) - ich würde die Vorteile der erhöhten Dynamik nehmen. Ob die Faktoren z.B. Primzahlverhältnisse sind ist egal (also 3/7 etc. wird abgefangen - auch bei Absolutwertgebern und Rundachsen (durch die sog. "Lageverfolgung")) nach Power OFF/ON. 
Also Konfigurator durchklicken und Motordaten - soweit bekannt - eingeben. Typenschilddaten reichen normallerweise, falls ESB- Daten bekannt sind, dann die Strangwerte nehmen. Anschließend MotID durchführen - zumindest stehend.
Lagesynchrones Aufsynchronisieren kann der EPos eigentlich nicht. Da mal Gendanken machen, was Deine Genauigkeitsanforderungen sind.
Also z.B. Band läuft mit 60m/min, dann sind das 1mm/ms. Wenn Du den EPos z.B. in 2ms laufen lässt, dann sind das schon mal ein Jitter von 2mm (und Du brauchst einen Trigger für das Einsynchronisieren - also z.B. Logik in Antrieb z.B. mit DCC). 
Den Fehler wieder über Lageausgleichsregler zu kompensieren oder ähnliches würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen (ist was für Leute die gerne rumspielen).
Also dann doch T-CPU, oder SIMOTION von SIEMENS, oder irgendeine Steuerung die eben Profidrive- Profil unterstützt (z.B. Bachmann, Beckhoff, oder die  Motion Logik z.B. in einem PC schreiben mit Echtzeitbetriebssystem schreiben und z.B. per CP1616 kommunizieren, ... )). 
Dann aber keinen EPos sondern alles in der Steuerung rechnen.

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Superkater (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo Zako,

danke für deine Beurteilung der Leistungsfähigkeit der CU320 mit EPOS. Ich dachte schon beim Siemens sind die T-CPU und die Simotion nur ein Verkaufsgag, wenn eh die CU320 mit DCC alle Gleichläufe mit dem EPOS machen kann. 

Also ist der Prozessor in der CU320-2 doch nicht leistungsstärker als eine D425 oder ein 315T.  Aber bitte wo finde ich einen Lageausgleichsregler im EPOS? Ich habe in der Expertenliste nichts darüber gefunden.


----------



## zako (8 Mai 2012)

Hallo Superkater,

wie gesagt, für Leute die gerne rumspielen: Man könnte die beiden Lagesollwerte von zwei EPos - Achsen nehmen und diese miteinander vergleichen. Wenn nun die eine Achse z.B. um 2mm weiter ist, als die andere, könnte man den Override kurzzeitig reduzieren. Mit einem Regler in DCC liese sich das realisieren.
Aber dann lieber gleich die Applikation mit DCC-Versatzwinkelvorgabe nehmen. 

Es hängt halt immer von der Anwendung ab, ob man sowas machen kann. Hier ging es ja um das Aufsynchronisieren. Denke ich an einen "Ausstoßer" (z.B. bei erkennen fehlerhafter Produkte auf einem Band), dann muss sehr schnell und genau das Produkt getroffen werden und die Achse wieder zurückgezogen werden.
Wenn ich z.B. eine Anstellachse habe, die ich zunächst auf Produktionsgeschwindigkeit bringe, dann könnte ich ggf. auch noch hinterher über einen Versatzwinkel arbeiten.
Beim EPos- Gleichlauf geht es einfach darum, zwei Achsen gleich zu bewegen. Man hat aber weiterhin die Flexibiltät des EPos (wenn man auch wieder vereinzelt fahren will). Wenn Du z.B. nur starren Gleichlauf braucht, kannst Du z.B. auch gleich den Lagesollwert vom EPos auf zwei Achsen verteilen (dazu am Slave nur das Funktionsmodul Lageregler aktivieren und Lagesollwerte und Korrekturwerte in der Lageistwertaufbereitung entsprechend verbinden). Hier ist aber darauf zu achten, dass beide Achsen vor der Aktivierung des EPos gleiche Lageistwerte haben (z.B. Slave auf Lageistwert des Masters setzen). 

Hängt halt immer von der Anwendung ab. Starre Gleichläufe hat man meistens dort, wo auch eine mech. Verbindung zwischen den Achsen besteht. Bei starren Kopplungen (zwei Motoren auf eine Welle) eignet sich dann besser eine Drehmomentkopplung (ggf. aus Sicherheitsgründen als übersteuerter Drehzahlregler und Drehmomentbegrenzung ausgeführt). D.h. der  Drehmomentsollwert des Masters ist gleichzeitig der des Slaves. Da kein Kommunikationsbus zwischen den beiden Achsen hängt, hat man auch keine Totzeit von einem Kommunikationsbus dazwischen.

Grüße
 Zako


----------



## Superkater (8 Mai 2012)

*CU320-2 hat im EPOS  keine Ausgleichsregler*

Hallo Zako,

in der CU320-2 ist ein 10 Jahre alter 32 Bit ARM Prozessor mit sehr wenig RAM drinn (die meisten Smartpones haben stärkere Prozessoren). 
Der EPOS wird nur alle 4ms mit neuen Sollwerten bestückt, und es gibt defnitiv KEINEN Lageausgleichsregler im EPOS.
Schau mal nach im großen Listenhandbuch.

Der EPOS kann folgendes:
Übergabe von folgenden Sollwerten : Position, v-max, Acc-override, Dec-override, v-override, Startflanke 0->1 übernimmt die Werte.
Dann kann man noch den Verfahrauftrag abbrechen, das war schon.

Man müsste also alles per Hand mit 100-200 DCC Bauteinen tagelang  programmieren. Bevor ich das mache kauf ich mit eine CPU315T und mach  das in 4 Stunden mit dem Gleichlauf. Meine Arbeitszeit ist viel zu  kostbar, als dass ich tagelang so einen Blödsinn in DCC programmiere oder paramtriere.
Das gibt ja alles schon fertig.


----------



## zako (8 Mai 2012)

Hallo Superkater,
ich weis zwar jetzt nicht wieviele Achsen Du auf einem Smartphone rechnen kannst - bei der CU320-2 sind es bei Servo- Regelung sechs Stück (und der EPos würde jeweils auch noch laufen).
Zum Speicher: Man kann ca. 1500 DCC- Blöcke ablegen und rechnen. Das reicht für meine Ansprüche  
Zum EPos: Eine für den Anwender wichtige Eigenschaft hast Du nicht genannt: Er beherrscht die fliegende / stetige Sollwertübernahme. D.h. Du brauchst eben nicht flankengetriggert Sollwerte übernehmen, sondern Du kannst die Overrides wie auch die Sollposition fliegend ändern (ohne neu zu triggern).
Ansonsten eben noch Fahren auf Festanschlag, Zwischenhalt, Automatikprogramme (Verfahrsätze),  verschiedenste Referenziermodi`s, fliegende Umschaltung zwischen Einrichten und Positionieren usw.
Wenn ich "rumspielen" schreibe, dann meine ich auch "rumspielen" - habe mich ja extra ausführlich erklärt. 
Übrigens, bei Linearachsen wäre ein Lageausgleichsregler mit einer Hand voll DCC- Bausteine machbar (die konsistent VOR EPos gerechnet werden und eben nicht innerhalb des EPos / das ist keine EPos- Eigenschaft). Bei Moduloachsen müsste natürlich der Achszyklusüberlauf mitgerechnet werden - aber dafür gibt es auch Bausteine.Auch wenn Du den EPos noch deutlich schneller rechnen kannst, hast Du natürlich recht: Für Aufsynchronisieren, Kurvenscheiben, ... nimmt man eine Steuerung die dafür entwickelt wurde (auch wenn jetzt schon wieder welche anfangen, Sollwertinterpolation im OB61 der S7 zu schreiben - aber wir "spielen ja nicht rum"...)

Grüße
   Zako


----------



## Markus (8 Mai 2012)

grundsätzlich ist ein winkelsynchronlauf in DCC auf jeden fall machbar, und so wild ist das auch nicht. das dauert auch nur ein paar stunden...
was spricht dagegen das in DCC zu machen?

[persönliche meinung zu DCC on]
ich bin ein absoluter fan vom S120, das teil ist meiner meinung nach absolut genial!
aber DCC ist eine krankheit, dagegen ist das asembler-IPOS von SEW ein wahrer segen...
wieso diese klickibunti cfc kacke? selbst bei einfachen sachen wie einer flankeauswertung muss man akribisch auf die ablauffolge achten.
meiner meinung wäre eine hochsprache da wesentlich effektiver, und von leuten die quasi die firmwarefunktionalität eines FU ändern darf man auch erwarten dass sie diese ausreichend beherrschen.
[persönliche meinung zu DCC off]

so aber zurück zum thema.
wie gesagt kann man sowas noch recht überschaubar in cfc machen.

aber grundsätzlich wären mal ein paar infos über deine applikation relevant um eine qualifizierte aussage zu machen.
lastträgheitsmoment, verhältniss zum motormoment.
aber in diesem fall for allem geschwindikeiten, rampen und die tolleranz.

wenn letzere werte in einem entsprechenden verhältniss sind, dann brauchts noch nicht mal die "Sollwertinterpolation im OB61" 
...dann tuts auch ein dreisatz im OB1


----------



## ChristophD (9 Mai 2012)

Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren wie es zu der Aussage "in der CU320-2 ist ein 10 Jahre alter 32 Bit ARM Prozessor mit sehr wenig RAM drinn " kommt.
Werwechselt da jemand etwas mit der alten CU320?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2012)

Also ich zumindest hab nur eine CU320, ist ja ein älterer Aufbau, der nun noch einmal zu Testzwecken hergenommen wird.
Für DCC benötigt man leider wieder mal ein Paket von Siemens, das ist eine miese Sch... jedesmal.

@Markus
Ich teile deine Meinung nicht so ganz, ich finde diese Bico-Geschichte recht unübersichtlich und ich will auch nicht 12 Semester Siemens-Servo-Internverdrahtungslehre studieren, weil, dafür ist gerade einfach keine Zeit. Wenn man da mal richtig eingestiegen ist, kann sein, dass es dann gut von der Hand geht. 
Ich zumindest hatte schon arge Probleme, die alte Hardware wieder richtig an den Bus zu bekommen, die Patchkabel waren schlußendlich auch noch z.Teil die Falschen.

@zako


> Aber dann lieber gleich die Applikation mit DCC-Versatzwinkelvorgabe nehmen.


Wo finde ich das, ich habe über mögliche Applikationen ohnehin keinerlei Infos gefunden, die Suche bei Siemens ist immer recht schwierig.

Im Moment reicht mir erst einmal ein Gleichlauf für 2, später vielleicht 3 Achsen. Das kann man evtl. sogar ohne DCC machen, wie gesagt, Siemens hat das Beispiel dazu leider aus dem Netz entfernt. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen Drehgeber direkt zur Sollwertvorgabe für die Servos zu nutzen?


----------



## Superkater (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo zako,

Ok die CU320-2 hat die beste Eletronik der Welt drin.  Sicher kann man einen ungenauen Gleichlauf mit EPOS und DCC machen.  

Aber bei zwei Punkten hast du nicht recht:
1.    Wenn beim EPOS das Telegramm 110 oder 111 aufegschlten wird, kann man KEINE stetige Sollwertübernahme durchführen. Bitte nichts behaupten, wenn man sich nicht genau informiert.
2.    Wenn man in der CU320-2 1500 DCC Blöcke programmiert und zyklisch laufen lassen wollte, kann man keine Achse projektieren.

Liebe Grüße

     Beispiel gefällig : Die Wicklerapplikation hat ca. 300 Blöcke und kann maximal bei 2 Achsen in der CU320 aufgeschalten werden.


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2012)

Superkater schrieb:


> 1.    Wenn beim EPOS das Telegramm 110 oder 111 aufegschlten wird, kann man KEINE stetige Sollwertübernahme durchführen. Bitte nichts behaupten, wenn man sich nicht genau informiert.



Eigenartig, denn im Beispiel von Siemens, welches im Toolpaket mit dem FB283 enthalten ist, haben die Telegramm 110 und ein Beispiel dazu.


```
//     CALL  FC    70                    // Aufrufen für Drehzahlgeregelten Betrieb
//     CALL  FC    71                    // Aufrufen für Positionierbetrieb mit Verfahrsätzen und MDI nach TLG 110
//     CALL  FC    72                    // Aufrufen für Positionierbetrieb (reserviert für künftige Anwendungen)
      CALL  FC    73                    // Aufrufen für Positionierbetrieb mit MDI (APC Beispiel mit stetiger Sollwertübernahme)
```

Aber das teste ich noch! 

Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass zumindest MDI/Einrichten im Starter (Bico) mit 0 verschaltet ist.


----------



## Superkater (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo ChristophD,

die neue CU320-2 wird nur doppelt so schnell getaktet, als die alte CU320. Der Prozessor ist aber der gleiche, denn ich habe die Schrottkiste einmal geöffnet und früher Hardware entwickelt. Das wars auch schon. 

Siemens konnter bei der alten CU320 nur 6 Servoachsen ohne Safety, und auch bei der neuen CU320-2 können sie nur 6 Servoachen (aber dort halt 5 mit extendes Safety). Für den Endkunden hat sich somit nichts geändert.


----------



## zako (10 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


@Superkater


> ...Sicher kann man einen ungenauen Gleichlauf mit EPOS und DCC machen...
> 1. Wenn beim EPOS das Telegramm 110 oder 111 aufegschlten wird, kann man KEINE stetige Sollwertübernahme durchführen. Bitte nichts behaupten, wenn man sich nicht genau informiert.
> 2. Wenn man in der CU320-2 1500 DCC Blöcke programmiert und zyklisch laufen lassen wollte, kann man keine Achse projektieren.


zur Eingangsaussage: Was verstehst Du unter einem ungenauen Gleichlauf? 
Von einigen Jahren bei der SPS/Drives in Nürnberg war (ich glaube von B&R) ein Gleichlaufmodell. Dort wurden kleine Jägermeisterfläschchen die auf Antriebsscheiben befestigt waren, über Synchronmotoren rotiert. Bei ca. 3000 min-1 (=18°/ms) wurden die rotierenden Scheiben zusammengefahren, ohne dass sich die Fläschchen berührten. 
Das habe ich mit dem S120 und dem EPos Gleichlauf ausprobiert. Dazu nimmt man ein Stroboskop und macht zwei Markierungen an der Motorwelle (die Jägermeisterfläschchen wären blos schnell leer gewesen und dann hätte ich keinen Bock mehr zum Arbeiten gehabt). Selbst bei 6000rpm habe ich keine Abweichung erkannt, obwohl ich noch extra Achsen simuliert mitgerechnet habe um die Rechenzeit an die Auslastungsgrenze zu treiben (außerdem kann man ja auch alles mittracen).
Aber kauf ruhig die T-CPU, da hat SIEMENS bestimmt nichts dagegen.
zu 1.) Ich habe die EPos- Eigenschaften beschrieben und nicht den Telegrammaufbau. Mit Tel 111 (nicht mit 110) wird sowohl Parameter p2649, wie auch p2653 versorgt. Damit lassen sich z.B. Anwendungen realisieren, wo man fliegend zwischen Einrichten und Positionieren umschalten kann. Z.B. kann man Produkte unbekannter Länge (z.B. Holz) in der Betriebsart Einrichten transportieren, mit einem Sensor wird z.B. die Holzkante erkannt (bei Bedarf wird noch die Achse fliegend referenziert) und anschließend absolut positioniert.
zu 2.) Mit der alten CU habe ich schon 700 Bausteine und drei Achsen am laufen gehabt. Angeblich geht mit der neuen über das Doppelte (das habe ich aber auch nur mal bei einem Messebesuch erfahren und - muss ich zugeben - nicht ausgetestet). Da in einem Wickler sicherlich auch einige Bausteine laufen wie Durchmesserrechner, Komforthochlaufgeber, PID- Regler, ... benötigen die sicherlich mehr Speicherplatz als einfache Logikglieder. Wenn ein die Berechnug für einen fliegenden Rollenwechse dabei ist sicherlich noch mehr. Da ein Wickler meist auf einem VECTOR- Antrieb läuft (der ohnehin mehr Rechenzeitbedarf hat), hat sich der Verfasser evtl. einfach mal auf die sichere Seite gelegt? Am besten mal ausprobieren - wenn man eine Wicklerfunktion auf seine eigene Ansprüche schreibt, kommt man sicherlich mit weniger Bausteinen aus, als bei einer Applikation, die sämtliche Wicklerbetriebs-/regelungsarten abdeckt. 

@Markus - Meinung zu DCC:


> selbst bei einfachen sachen wie einer flankeauswertung muss man akribisch auf die ablauffolge achten.
> meiner meinung wäre eine hochsprache da wesentlich effektiver, und von leuten die quasi die firmwarefunktionalität eines FU ändern darf man auch erwarten dass sie diese ausreichend beherrschen.


Das kommt auf die Anwendung an. Wenn ich Regelungsstrukturen aufbaue, dann bietet sich DCC/CFC an. 
Wenn es darum geht SPS- Logik nachzubauen (weil ich z.B. in meiner Anwendung nur ein HMI und den Drive habe), wirds mit DCC unübersichtlicher. Bei Schrittkettenprogrammierung und Fallunterscheidungen nimmt man lieber eine Hochsprache (auch nicht KOP/FUP - da habe ich auch schon geflucht). Dazu verkauft Dir SIEMENS bestimmt gerne eine SPS.
Mit dem OB61 hat man heute die Möglichkeit synchronisiert zum Kommunikationsbus und somit zu Antrieb (der sich bei Taktsynchornität darauf synchronisiert) zu arbeiten. 

Viele Grüße
Zako


----------



## ChristophD (10 Mai 2012)

Superkater schrieb:


> Hallo ChristophD,
> 
> die neue CU320-2 wird nur doppelt so schnell getaktet, als die alte CU320. Der Prozessor ist aber der gleiche, denn ich habe die Schrottkiste einmal geöffnet und früher Hardware entwickelt. Das wars auch schon.
> 
> Siemens konnter bei der alten CU320 nur 6 Servoachsen ohne Safety, und auch bei der neuen CU320-2 können sie nur 6 Servoachen (aber dort halt 5 mit extendes Safety). Für den Endkunden hat sich somit nichts geändert.



Danke für die Auskunft, ich dachte schon da stecken Fakten hinter der Aussage.
Gut das die Betonung im Satz auf "früher" liegt.


----------



## Superkater (10 Mai 2012)

*Seid ihr Siemens-Entwickler?*

Hallo zako,

bist du Entwickler bei Siemens? Wenn ja, dann lass ich es. Ich beziehe mein Wissen nur aus den Handbüchern von Siemens:

Im Funktionshandbuch Sinamics S120 steht auf Seite 283 folgender Hinweis (bei Telegramm 110 und 111 ist der p0922 aber nicht auf 999):

Die kontinuierliche Übernahme p2649 = 1 kann nur bei freier Telegrammprojektierung
p0922 = 999 eingestellt werden. Bei der kontinuierlichen Übernahme ist keine
Relativpositionierung zulässig.

Im Listenhandbuch steht auf Seite 1698 folgendes drin:

F07488 EPOS: Relative Positionierung nicht möglich
Meldungswert: -
Antriebsobjekt: SERVO, VECTOR
Reaktion: AUS1 (AUS2, AUS3)
Quittierung: SOFORT
Ursache: In der Betriebsart "Sollwertdirektvorgabe/MDI" wurde bei kontinuierlicher Übernahme (p2649 = 1) eine relative Positionierung
angewählt (BI: p2648 = 0-Signal).
Abhilfe: Die Ansteuerung überprüfen.

Wieso gibt Siemens die Fehlernummer 07488 beim EPOS aus, wenn die relative Postitionierung bei Anwahl von p2649 immer funktionieren würde?
Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## Ralle (10 Mai 2012)

Also ich finde die Diskussion zumindest sehr interessant! 

Ich hab ja leider im Moment noch die FW V2.4x, auf der CU und den S120, sind ja Teile aus einem älteren Versuchsaufbau. Um Telegramm 111 zu fahren brauche ich wohl doch eine neuere Version, da das in FW2.4x noch nicht existiert. Die Applikationen, die ich inzwischen von Siemens habe basieren aber auf Telegramm 111, da scheint tatsächlich dann auch mehr möglich zu sein. Nun wollte ich mir also die FW vom Siemens-Server laden, da bekommt man die beim Suchen nicht einmal angezeigt, offensichtlich muß man Zugang zum Intranet von Siemens haben. Was soll das nur, ist die FW geheim oder haben die Jungs etwa nicht genug davon, dass die zugeteilt werden muß?


----------



## zako (24 Juni 2013)

Hallo Superkater und Ralle,

da hat nun SIEMENS nochmal was nachgeliefert, hätte ganz gut zu unserer damaligen Diskussion gepasst:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/72839973

Als gehen jetzt auch Kurvenscheiben, Druckmarkenkorrektur, Versatzwinkel, usw. usw. direkt im Antrieb - ähnelt der Gleichlauffunktionalität der MASTERDRIVES F01. 
Interessant für diejenigen, die z.B. einige Drehzahlachsen haben, gerne  mit EPos arbeiten und dann noch ein Paar Gleichlaufachsen brauchen (und nicht nur Getriebegleichlauf, denn da reicht der synchrone Start). Ansonsten würde ich eine SIMOTION oder T-CPU nehmen, aber das hängt oft von der Art der Maschinen ab, bzw. ist oft "Geschmackssache".

Grüße
  Zako


----------

